# My last ever detail at home - Zaino Winter Protection on Megane 225



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

This is my last ever write up from home, as I've been able to secure a dedicated unit which I'm moving into a week on Monday, all being well. I can't wait to have everything at hand and some decent drainage... its very frustrating detailing at home due to a wonky drive and distance to my product storage area.

Anyway, on to the detail...

The car belongs to my mate Ben. He just wanted some decent Winter protection adding to see him through to Spring time, so I thought I'd crack out the Zaino and do what I could in 4-5 hours for him.

Some befores...


DSC00892 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00893 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00894 by RussZS, on Flickr

As ever, wheels first. They were pre-soaked with Smart Wheels then rinsed with Karcher X5.700:


DSC00896 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00897 by RussZS, on Flickr

I do this to remove as much of the dirt and brake dust before making physical contact with the wheel with a brush, minimising the risk of marking it.

The brake dust was quite severe, on the back of a recentish visit to the 'Ring:


DSC00898 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00899 by RussZS, on Flickr

Tyres with G101:


DSC00902 by RussZS, on Flickr

Smart Wheels, EZ Detail and Swissvax brushes on rest of wheel:


DSC00903 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then, IronX on the remaining dust:


DSC00904 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00906 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then rinsed.

The lower half of the car was baked in dirt, so rather than relying on snow foam, I prerinsed with G101 and left to work for 5 mins:


DSC00907 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next I snow foamed, rinsed, washed with AF Lather, then IronX on the paint:


DSC00908 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00909 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00911 by RussZS, on Flickr

Followed by Tardis, then clay:


DSC00912 by RussZS, on Flickr

To finish, I went for Zaino, which offers superb durability and is guaranteed to see the car through Winter with ease:


DSC00913 by RussZS, on Flickr

Firstly, I used my DA and a Megs Polishing Pad to apply ZAIO. I primed the pad with a squirt of Z6 and left to cure for 15 mins before removing.

The chemical cleaners in ZAIO impressed as always:


DSC00914 by RussZS, on Flickr

I followed up with a Z6 wipedown, then added Z2 by hand, another Z6 wipedwon then finished with Z8.

Tyres were Turtle Wax Platinum (seem to work very well on GY's), glass with AF Crystal and exhaust with Megs NXT.

Some afters...


DSC00917 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00918 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00920 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00923 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00924 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00926 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00929 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00935 by RussZS, on Flickr

Thanks for reading...


DSC00928 by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ.


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Lovely Russ.









Russ............:thumb:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Awesome work as alway's russ, congrats with the unit. Think your self luck, i have to drive over a drive way which is mud at present to get to my own drive. As you can imagine it's a bloody **** hole at present as to why my tyres are never clean:wall: Luckily i am using the van mostly at the min :thumb: Once again excellent work :thumb:


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice work Russ, good luck with your unit as well, do like the last pic


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers guys...

This is it.. only small, but I'm only part time, so will do for me 


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Good stuff as always man x


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Looks great for 4-5 hours work Russ and all nicely protected for the winter weather! 

Congrats on the unit and look forward to a 'Unit Thread' from you! 

Alan W


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice Russ, not tried the Zaino package myself may give it a whirl.

We should have a chat next week


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a amazing job there Russ, excellent job on the wheels.

Good luck with the new unit..... :thumb:


----------



## Tiger 1057 (Nov 1, 2011)

That's a great job. Time to turn your attention to that lovely MGB GT!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Great work. Unit looks nice too. Will be a lot better than working outside. :thumb:


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

maybe small russ, but it beats the r/side or d/way


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice work! Bet you can't wait till Monday!


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Great job as always, how much a month is that little beauty costing then??


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great job...


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice work as always 
Lookin forward to seein the next details in the new unit


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

super job as always, good luck with your new unit. the more i see of zaino, the more i want to try it.


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

great job Russ . ive already did my winter protection on my car . fusion/aio/z5/z2 . now it is just a wash with the z7 and topped with z8 . will last through till summer .


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all 

I have some lovely cars coming up, which I'm honoured to be working on, including a Nissan GTR Black Edition, Saph Cossie, Impreza WR1, Bentley Turbo R, Monaro VXR, Mk2 Golf GTI, LY Clio V6 and a Megane R26R. So much for a day off anytime soon :lol:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

As ever Russ,nice work.

You will love the unit Mate,when i was still at the detailing lark more and i moved into Phils unit @Shinearama the ease of everything being at hand and adverse weather not being an issue was excellent and a big step up.

Well done matey,hope the unit leads you to bigger better things in this game


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Well done Russ, really pleased for you regarding the unit, keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice work Russ, can't believe hoe minging those wheels were before! Things must be going ok for you to warrant a unit though :thumb: Did working on that make you miss your old megane??


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

bigmc said:


> Nice work Russ, can't believe hoe minging those wheels were before! Things must be going ok for you to warrant a unit though :thumb: Did working on that make you miss your old megane??


The unit is very good value and will be shared with a dent/smart repair guy from early next year, so that we can offer a wide range of services. It's annoying as I have a office job during the week which I'll never give up, so the unit will be sat unused for long periods, but it was a bargain, so we snapped it up whilst we could. It's not the biggest (600sqft) but I can't justify some flashy place whilst only doing 1-2 cars per week, when I factor in insurance on top too...

As for the Megane... I do miss mine tbh, but I think I miss my Clio more...

I'm tempted to get a Caddy and a Clio 200 and get rid of the Golf.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

RussZS said:


> The unit is very good value and will be shared with a dent/smart repair guy from early next year, so that we can offer a wide range of services. It's annoying as I have a office job during the week which I'll never give up, so the unit will be sat unused for long periods, but it was a bargain, so we snapped it up whilst we could. It's not the biggest (600sqft) but I can't justify some flashy place whilst only doing 1-2 cars per week, when I factor in insurance on top too...
> 
> As for the Megane... I do miss mine tbh, but I think I miss my Clio more...
> 
> I'm tempted to get a Caddy and a Clio 200 and get rid of the Golf.


nooooooooooooo u cant get rid of the golf russ!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'd still have a Dub though 

I have grown fond of the Golf now tbh, and I've sourced some Xenons for it too, just need to add the Nav now and it'd be pretty sweet... 

I'll have a think, as I've lamped 10k on it since April.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

RussZS said:


> I'd still have a Dub though
> 
> I have grown fond of the Golf now tbh, and I've sourced some Xenons for it too, just need to add the Nav now and it'd be pretty sweet...
> 
> I'll have a think, as I've lamped 10k on it since April.


i will delete you off my friends list!!! :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

SimonBash said:


> Very nice Russ, not tried the Zaino package myself may give it a whirl.
> 
> We should have a chat next week


Expect a call first thing Monday 

Defo give Z2 a whirl mate, it's superb and ideal for Winter. I don't know what to use on the Golf now...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

dubber said:


> i will delete you off my friends list!!! :lol:


 Okay, I'll get a dirty derv for my work run then :thumb: and keep the Ed30 :car:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

RussZS said:


> I'd still have a Dub though
> 
> I have grown fond of the Golf now tbh, and I've sourced some Xenons for it too, just need to add the Nav now and it'd be pretty sweet...
> 
> *I'll have a think, as I've lamped 10k on it since April*.


What's your day job? Bill Gates?


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

:lol::lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

bigmc said:


> What's your day job? Bill Gates?


Miles!!! Not money lol - I wish!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Photos have come on leaps and bounds recently- really shows off your hard work. :thumb:

All the best and good luck.


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Nice work Russ. I still havent used my Zaino kit yet, will need to give it a go after the winter.
New unit looks good too


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice job there Russ :thumb:

Good luck in your unit mate, hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Thrilled for you Russ - you going to deck it out like a proper detailing unit?

If you need a hand with refining the paints - give us a shout.


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

nice work Russ all the best to you in your unit


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

hotwaxxx said:


> Thrilled for you Russ - you going to deck it out like a proper detailing unit?
> 
> If you need a hand with refining the paints - give us a shout.


Thanks Dave, much appreciated! A hand would be superb, but I think I already have about 20 helpers lol! Please pop over when I'm up and running though :thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Thanks Dave, much appreciated! A hand would be superb, but I think I already have about 20 helpers lol! Please pop over when I'm up and running though :thumb:


Definitely will do mate.:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice one. I should have some nice new waxes we can try out too

Did you Body Wrap the Audi in the end?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

congrats on the unit


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> congrats on the unit


Thanks mate 

Pop down sometime...


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Nice one. I should have some nice new waxes we can try out too
> 
> Did you Body Wrap the Audi in the end?


Bodywrapped the bonnet and bootlid. Still got Victoria Concours on the rest of the car.

I'm tempted to strip it all off tomorrow and stick on a coat of Colly 476S (I can't help it).:lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Don't do Colli lol... what about Zaino? I'd definitely go sealant for Winter... Colli lasts but it doesn't repel dirt likes a good sealant will. Wolf is great at this too!


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Very tidy work as always mate, especially in such a short timeframe :thumb:

Good move on the unit, best of luck mate hope everything works out well for you


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice work..


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

A historic moment to be remembered. Wishing you all the very best for the future :thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice one Russ.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Don't do Colli lol... what about Zaino? I'd definitely go sealant for Winter... Colli lasts but it doesn't repel dirt likes a good sealant will. Wolf is great at this too!


I'll strip off the wax with APC followed by IPA and then lay down a coat of BW. I am impressed but it is finicky to apply.:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Russ

Congratulations on the unit and progress with "Job No.2" - keep producing the results you do and you'll never look back


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

A bittersweet detail there, but onwards and upwards to better things.

Good work on a nice car.

The unit will keep you going over winter


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Buck, I should hope my enthusiasm levels don't dwindle, but I seem to be catching a decent slice of the market and still love detailing, which I hope comes through in my posts, so it'll be a good journey for me hopefully. I've been offered some great support too, from some serious players on here and my friends and family - all very overwhelming. Working 7 days per week is going to be hard though, but I view this as a hobby, so its definitely not a chore


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Great work there mate and on a great car. Looks like they've gone to some trouble to get the Phase II tail lights on there! 

Also, Steel Grey is such a great colour and you've done it justice there!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Alex.

This has had no expense spared at all, whoever picks this 225 up will get a real gem.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Russ.

Cracking stuff, Good luck with the step up and the unit:wave::thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks mate! I can finally buy one of your wheel mats, I've wanted one for aaaages!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Tidy job Russ, the Z2 really seems to excel on silvers & mid greys. A nice bit of photography too mate:thumb:


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Good work on the unit!  How much it costing you? Don't say if you don't want to.

Also which wheel brush is that you are using?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Nick, I always thinking twice about posting 'quickies' like this, but it looked okay in the end and the owner likes the write ups, so I thought I'd share... I;m just itching to get into my unit now so I can start doing more cars.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

craigblues said:


> Good work on the unit!  How much it costing you? Don't say if you don't want to.
> 
> Also which wheel brush is that you are using?


I'd rather not say if I'm honest, but it's a great deal!!

The blue brush is the EZ Detail brush. I've invested in some Swissvax brushes today too.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Thanks Nick, I always thinking twice about posting 'quickies' like this, but it looked okay in the end and the owner likes the write ups, so I thought I'd share... I;m just itching to get into my unit now so I can start doing more cars.


It doesnt have to be a 'mammoth' detail for people to sit up & take note of your skills matey The unit will certainly make things a whole lot easier for you through the winter


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks great as always bud


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

top job russ


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Great news on unit congrats. So now most important thing ... open day lol


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks great Russ, and well done on the unit :thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Two questions Russ...

1. Where is the unit?

2. Are you having an opening day?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

hotwaxxx said:


> Two questions Russ...
> 
> 1. Where is the unit?
> 
> 2. Are you having an opening day?


Hey Dave,

It's in Walsall, WS2 and open day is unlikely as the landlord is strict on parking 

Russ.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Cracking finish mate the Z has really brought the paintwork up great.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Top work as usual mate, I`d love somewhere big enough to work. Need to start playing the Euro millions


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> It's in Walsall, WS2 and open day is unlikely as the landlord is strict on parking
> 
> Russ.


Not far from work for me then. I'm at WS1.:thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Nice work Russ, I found Z2 to be brilliant on a Space Grey BMW too - it really suits this kind of colour, as said previously.

Congrats on the new unit, it is definately a step up into full time detailing for you, good work fella :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Alex but I'll be remaining part time as I'm in no hurry to give up my day job. I've just had enough of wet driveways where I can't control the lighting or environment. The outlay is small so it was an easy decision.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Awesome mate, really nice work.

Excellent result on the unit too... you have a PM :thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Thanks Buck, I should hope my enthusiasm levels don't dwindle, but I seem to be catching a decent slice of the market and still love detailing, which I hope comes through in my posts, so it'll be a good journey for me hopefully. I've been offered some great support too, from some serious players on here and my friends and family - all very overwhelming. Working 7 days per week is going to be hard though, but I view this as a hobby, so its definitely not a chore


Just remember that every now and then you need to say no and protect some quality time for you and your fammily/mates etc. so that you do keep the energy levels high and the quality.

:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Buck. said:


> Just remember that every now and then you need to say no and protect some quality time for you and your fammily/mates etc. so that you do keep the energy levels high and the quality.
> 
> :thumb:


So very true, but I'm full of energy at the moment and really am up for this in a big way. My day job is different enough to allow me to feel like I'm not 'working' at weekends.

I have some VERY nice cars coming up too, which is a massive compliment in terms of people putting their trust into me.

You are right though in terms of work/life balance, but I still have Evenings to myself. Also, no wife or kids so doing it whilst I can.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Top job Russ... Glad to know you have also secured a unit! No more getting soaked like the rest of us!


----------



## Barnyh (Sep 8, 2011)

Love the last black and white shot - good work with the unit, i'd make do with a driveway!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great finish and nice colour Megane, good luck with the new unit


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all, I'm humbled by all of the words of support 

I can't wait to get the keys now... paint shopping tomorrow


----------

